# [UPDATE] Nintendo Switch Out in the Wild!



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2017)

Discussion thread is here


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2017)

That is a wonderful image.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 16, 2017)

I cannot see the video.


----------



## xtheman (Feb 16, 2017)

I posted how bad the image looks on discord,

Now that I think of it you are using gen 1 sprites in gen 3 background. 
just don't


----------



## Prans (Feb 16, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I cannot see the video.


It's linked in the post, and source, and here


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

LUCKY BASTARD


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 16, 2017)

Prans said:


> It's linked in the post, and source, and here


Exactly, I cannot see the video.


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 16, 2017)

All aboard the hype train!


----------



## Prans (Feb 16, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Exactly, I cannot see the video.


I can. No idea what's wrong on your side.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 16, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Now that I think of it you are using gen 1 sprites in gen 4 background.
> just don't


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2017)

He can't film for shit. He should just donate it to @smealum .


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 16, 2017)

If we have switchax before the release date, im dead


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2017)

I hope they don't go online. They might get banned. Then we will get one thread, "Hey I got error code 005-0128 on my Switch, how fix?"


----------



## zoogie (Feb 16, 2017)

Firmware 1.0.0 was shown on the system menu.


----------



## dronesplitter (Feb 16, 2017)

But does he have games? If no games, it's not that nice.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 16, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I hope they don't go online. They might get banned. Then we will get one thread, "Hey I got error code 005-0128 on my Switch, how fix?"


Well, as DanTheMan827 pointed out in the discussion thread, you can actually see the serial number. Bad mistake by him.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Well, as DanTheMan827 pointed out in the discussion thread, you can actually see the serial number. Bad mistake by him.


Fucking amazing.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 16, 2017)

Prans said:


> I can. No idea what's wrong on your side.


Oh well. :/


----------



## I pwned U! (Feb 16, 2017)

If only this person gets it decapped before the launch date...

Speaking of which, if I were ever to come into some money, how would I go about getting a console decapped, and how much should I expect to pay? If I had the money, I would get the Switch decapped ASAP, and I would like to figure how to set up NAND and RAM hardmods to help search for exploits.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 16, 2017)

i actually cried watching the video


----------



## Sleet (Feb 16, 2017)

I pwned U! said:


> If only this person gets it decapped before the launch date...
> 
> Speaking of which, if I were ever to come into some money, how would I go about getting a console decapped, and how much should I expect to pay? If I had the money, I would get the Switch decapped ASAP, and I would like to figure how to set up NAND and RAM hardmods to help search for exploits.


Chip decapping fundraiser 2.0?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> i actually cried watching the video


not full cry (yet) but i teared up hard


----------



## I pwned U! (Feb 16, 2017)

Sleet said:


> Chip decapping fundraiser 2.0?


The difference being that I actually want to help hack the Switch.


----------



## needhelp3ds (Feb 16, 2017)

trash doooove


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 17, 2017)

Can someone reupload rtthe vid to yt?


----------



## Angely (Feb 17, 2017)

To the prople being negative about the video thinking/saying things like. "Too bad, that even a child could've probably make a better video... I don't know what he wanted to achieve with making that video public, sadly we don't have Superman's/any superheroes eyes...What was he/she thinking?"

Well, probably, yay awesome. I'm too excited to be the 1st to show a bit more of the OS? Or maybe he/she, just excited after unboxing the device, since that's probably how I'm after I unbox a new console/handhelds purchase. I'll end up rushing through everything.xD

I hope that person's smart enough not to mention that shop's name though. Maybe, it was an imported device, that got sent out too early as a service so it'd arrive on release day. Which is only about 2 weeks, whoa time really goes fast. o.o


----------



## dronesplitter (Feb 17, 2017)

He's just not used to making videos and caved to pressure to post one, no big deal. What do people think they will get from seeing a UI? It's so plain.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2017)

Lmao all the people complaining about the video. What do you people expect? It was a basic rundown of the OS. Shot with a phone.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2017)

Angely said:


> Too bad, that even a child could've probably make a better video... I don't know what he wanted to achieve with making that video public, sadly we don't have Superman's/any superheroes eyes...What was he/she thinking.


Well, nobody had seen any overview of the UI yet, so people will take what they can get.  This video reached #1 on /r/all of Reddit.


----------



## Angely (Feb 17, 2017)

That shouldn't be an excuse to laugh/make fun of the guy/girl. I think it would've been better if he had thought of using the stand, that's supposed to be in the package/docked connected to a bigger screen.

@VinLark  I think the people, just expected that if you make a video for others to see that, you'd check whether it's properly visible before you upload & share it.-.-'

@Xzi @SonicCloud I'm not saying he should've made an 1080p video like a pro or so, just trying to say that he/she should've been a bit more careful, luckily there were not much people being negative on the video's post. I was just trying to point out same as you guys tried to do, but failed epically, because I wasn't paying attention & you guys replied freaking fast. xD

It's just that, I sadly often see people being bashed on Youtube after posting such a video/ they start meaningless/pointless flamewars. It was not to bash him/her, but it was more a sarcastic remark in reaction to those previous negative comment(s) I just forgot to insert the quote/names & when I was typing I accidentally switching ending up typing the post partially elsewhere. (I'll edit my post later)

I didn't find the video that bad I've seen much worser video's.I can imagine he/she was very excited while making the video. I actually can't even properly make a selfie (my sibs laugh at me, because of that), don't get me started on video making I'd probably be shaking if it was me.xD

Well anyways I'm glad for him, he got his purchase early.I'm not getting it on release
.

Sorry for my bad english! I know I made a lot of mistakes.xD

posting from my phone is really tiring...


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 17, 2017)

Angely said:


> Too bad, that even a child could've probably make a better video... I don't know what he wanted to achieve with making that video public, sadly we don't have Superman's/any superheroes eyes...What was he/she thinking.
> 
> I hope that person's smart not to mention that shop's name. Maybe, it was an imported device that got sent out too early as a service so it'd arrive on release day. Which is only about 2 weeks, whoa time really goes fast. o.o


What is recording skill related to Switch UI showing? Just see the video and care about the UI ffs.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2017)

Same user did a full unboxing video: http://www.floko.tv/video/1107255-exclusive-worlds-first-nintendo-switch-unboxing#.WKZEOn-Blv1


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 17, 2017)

I wonder, would there be any difference between say, a US Switch and an EU one? US preorders are sold out and I doubt there'll be many more online any time soon. But if I could order from somewhere like EU or Australia, that'd make things easier.


----------



## I pwned U! (Feb 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Can someone reupload rtthe vid to yt?


Here you go!

youtube.com/NintendoSwitch


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2017)

Has ninty actually banned hardware pre-release? People saying that confuse me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> I wonder, would there be any difference between say, a US Switch and an EU one? US preorders are sold out and I doubt there'll be many more online any time soon. But if I could order from somewhere like EU or Australia, that'd make things easier.


Region free. So, aside from being tied to the eu ship, I don't see there being much of a difference?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Region free. So, aside from being tied to the eu ship, I don't see there being much of a difference?


If it's tied to the EU's shop, that alone is a dealbreaker.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> If it's tied to the EU's shop, that alone is a dealbreaker.


I can see why that is. Nintendo needs to go the route of Sony. Allow you to buy a console from any part of the world, and allow you to set it up as if you bought it local.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 17, 2017)

It would be pretty funny if people who thought it was fake get the Switch and see the video was real. lol

I don't really know if it's real or fake, i'm just gonna wait until someone does some debunkin'.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I can see why that is. Nintendo needs to go the route of Sony. Allow you to buy a console from any part of the world, and allow you to set it up as if you bought it local.


Really hoping the Switch is like that. It seems impossible to buy a Switch because of scalpers.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> It would be pretty funny if people who thought it was fake get the Switch and see the video was real. lol
> 
> I don't really know if it's real or fake, i'm just gonna wait until someone does some debunkin'.


This actually looks pretty real.... Set up and all


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 17, 2017)

I would laugh *so hard* if his console was banned because he used it before release, just like the Pokemon Sun and Moon banwave.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> I posted how bad the image looks on discord,
> 
> Now that I think of it you are using gen 1 sprites in gen 3 background.
> just don't


Actually, those are Gen 1 Sprites on a Gen 4 background.  Still a bit anachronistic, so I see your point.  

In regards to the Switch itself, I'd be mildly disappointed at the fact that there are no games out for it yet if I was the guy taking the video.  Still, a cool thing to brag about, though.


----------



## John256145 (Feb 17, 2017)

Love that A Wild Nintendo Switch Has Appeared picture though.


----------



## AshleyCummings (Feb 17, 2017)

Definitely real! 
http://www.floko.tv/video/1107255-exclusive-worlds-first-nintendo-switch-unboxing#.WKZQhW8rKM9 
This is the un boxing

I just watched the unboxing this thing is pretty nice! Lucky guy !


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2017)

What kind of moron...man i'd sell the shit out of that. I bet someone would pay a ton for it even with no game.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 17, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Same user did a full unboxing video: http://www.floko.tv/video/1107255-exclusive-worlds-first-nintendo-switch-unboxing#.WKZEOn-Blv1


"Welcome to the world's first unboxing of the Nintendo Switch!"

*films with potato*

Come the fuck on, people. You can feed starving children in Africa with the amount of fragmentation on that video.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm honestly hoping we don't get anything more than basic userland homebrew within the switch's first year....


----------



## WiiuGold (Feb 17, 2017)

I feel bad for that person who was camping out for 3 weeks at nintendo store in new york city to be the first one!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

FUCK THIS GUY!


----------



## kingraa777 (Feb 17, 2017)

is that shot taken from the new pogo gen 2 ?!?! out today also ?


----------



## Deboog (Feb 17, 2017)

Say what you want I think the UI looks slick.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2017)

There is also another video 
https://vid.me/lXIP


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 17, 2017)

One question. Who did that picture, funny, but i mean, it was worth it for the topic. 

Also good job random person, leave it to someone to potentially risk things for us all? Always someone to do somethiing wrong.


----------



## lampdemon (Feb 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> One question. Who did that picture, funny, but i mean, it was worth it for the topic.


Bottom right corner, Prans and site logo.


----------



## anhminh (Feb 17, 2017)

So no backward compatibility and no build in game, how can one test out they Switch if it doesn't come with any game?

It doesn't seem to have any Mii game either. Why can't they just make it like 3DS?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

anhminh said:


> how can one test out they Switch if it doesn't come with any game?


he'll have to wait till march to buy zelda


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 17, 2017)

There is also this


----------



## Chris313 (Feb 17, 2017)

The UI for the switch is pretty nice and modern does he have any games he can get? Can't this guy open the switch up so we can get some specs on it (even though specs don't really matter much just curious to see whats inside).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> he'll have to wait till march to buy zelda


He can buy via eshop you know.Not physical carts tho


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> he'll have to wait till march to buy zelda


The moment when you realize this... 

Suggestion: We need a throwing switch smily...


----------



## mgrev (Feb 17, 2017)

This is pretty damn amazing


----------



## Pokem (Feb 17, 2017)

OS looks meh.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Feb 17, 2017)

Ban him N!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm intresting, an update is out before the system release...


----------



## Viri (Feb 17, 2017)

Pokem said:


> OS looks meh.


This. It looks TOO much like Android. I'm pretty sure that's on purpose, as most people know how to use Android. But, I kinda wish it was a tad bit less like Android, if that even makes sense.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 17, 2017)

It lacks the Nintendo vibe, and the neat nintendo music. Sad.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> It lacks the Nintendo vibe, and the neat nintendo music. Sad.


Lol what?  Those are undeniably Nintendo sounds, and IMO it looks pretty much like any other Nintendo OS (except it's actually fast and responsive).  Music I'm sure plays with various themes and when you hover over a game title.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

Chris313 said:


> He can buy via eshop you know.Not physical carts tho


yeah that would be REAL smart the ONLY guy on earth buying on eshop now he will end up like kongnutz


----------



## szymon170 (Feb 17, 2017)

It kinda looks like Android and Xbox One combined.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 17, 2017)

(Maybe a little bit off-topic?)
So... I found this video, what do you guys think? Real or fake? It looks quite real to me... (let the salt begin)


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 17, 2017)

To be honest. The Switch doesnt look that interesting plus only good game at launch is Zelda and it can be played on WiiU


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 17, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Lol what?  Those are undeniably Nintendo sounds, and IMO it looks pretty much like any other Nintendo OS (except it's actually fast and responsive).  Music I'm sure plays with various themes and when you hover over a game title.



You're sure? Well it definitely didn't play music with those two themes. And the OS just looks like a custom PS4 OS, doesn't scream nintendo at all to me.


----------



## animex2k9 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mine arrived too


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 17, 2017)

animex2k9 said:


> Mine arrived too


Do an unboxey vids for proof, or some such equivalent.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 17, 2017)

Tbh the actual OS looked a tad bit dull to me I'm a bit disappointed, doesn't really pull you much towards having a good look around and see what it does, that buzz will last about 2 minutes max! 

Edit: I will edit this comment and say, "my WiiU's OS looks more interesting than the Switch does"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

animex2k9 said:


> Mine arrived too


post the receipt


----------



## Reecey (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> post the receipt


Hes blagging! ignore him.


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 17, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> (Maybe a little bit off-topic?)
> So... I found this video, what do you guys think? Real or fake? It looks quite real to me... (let the salt begin)



its the same guy doing the unboxing (the one who got it early)..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Hes blagging! ignore him


remember what happened to the last guy he posted a receipt?


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 17, 2017)

The console has NOTHING to do out of the box.. xD i love my Wii U, the Wii U OS was fine, it just needed to be faster, a lot more faster.


----------



## animex2k9 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> post the receipt



But then I woke up


----------



## Reecey (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> remember what happened to the last guy he posted a receipt?


Not really, post me up I must of missed that exciting thread I want to see! I will have to chew on my 7 days old underwear I'm wearing, if its true from this guy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2017)

Reecey said:


> post me up


https://gbatemp.net/threads/aussie-nsmb-wii-pirate-suffers-au1-5-million-fine.207955/

and the switch leak IS true


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/aussie-nsmb-wii-pirate-suffers-au1-5-million-fine.207955/
> 
> and the switch leak IS true



Story from the dude himself ..

https://gbatemp.net/threads/kongsnutz-my-story.361116/


----------



## orcid (Feb 17, 2017)

I like the menu.  It seems to be simple and clean.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/aussie-nsmb-wii-pirate-suffers-au1-5-million-fine.207955/
> 
> and the switch leak IS true


Thanks for the link I will have a read. I know the leak is true in the op but @animex2k9 from above was telling big porkies which I knew from the get go but I suppose he was a sleep at the time when writing the comment


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2017)

Interesting--reports are coming in that the Switch has a more modern idea of digital purchases, and, potentially, digital games might not be locked down to a per-console basis anymore.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Interesting--reports are coming in that the Switch has a more modern idea of digital purchases, and, potentially, digital games might not be locked down to a per-console basis anymore.


FRONT PAGE WHEN


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> FRONT PAGE WHEN


I've been taking a break this week lol, and anyways it's a rumor at this point. Afaik it's just the Switch leak guy claiming it has account-based purchases.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> You're sure? Well it definitely didn't play music with those two themes. And the OS just looks like a custom PS4 OS, doesn't scream nintendo at all to me.


That's because those are basic themes, not like an SSB theme or something.  Don't pull my leg with that PS4 BS, it's not like Sony was even close to being the first to make an OS that looks like that.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've been taking a break this week lol, and anyways it's a rumor at this point. Afaik it's just the Switch leak guy claiming it has account-based purchases.


Fml
When are you coming back?
You know I'll do it or die trying


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 17, 2017)

orcid said:


> I like the menu.  It seems to be simple and clean.


Did the inspiration come from Kingdom Hearts' song?


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 17, 2017)

Price will drop real fast. That's when I'll pounce.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 17, 2017)

munchy_cool said:


> Story from the dude himself ..
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/kongsnutz-my-story.361116/


As cool as it is to get something early, going to the point of bragging online can really hurt one's personal life. At the very least he should just showed to a small circle of people he trusted and call it a day.


----------



## mustafag32g (Feb 17, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Price will drop real fast. That's when I'll pounce.


Depends on the sales, so dont expect it coming until maybe 5-6 months


----------



## WiiuGold (Feb 17, 2017)

*Guy Waiting in Line For a Month to Get the Switch “Doesn’t Care” That Another Dude Beat Him To It*
*He'll now have to settle with being the second person in the US to own the Nintendo Switch.*
Feb 17th, 2017
wait in line for an entire month to be the very first customer to buy a Nintendo Switch from the company’s New York store, with him being nearly only two weeks away from achieving his goal. Unfortunately his plan has been scuppered this week, after it was revealed that a retailer had accidentally sent out a Nintendo Switch to one of its customers, ensuring that CaptainNintendoDude wouldn’t be the first guy to get his hands on the console


Read more at http://www.craveonline.com/entertai...witch-doesnt-care-another-dude-beat#/slide/12

This makes me lol dude is all pissed off lol


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 17, 2017)

WiiuGold said:


> *Guy Waiting in Line For a Month to Get the Switch “Doesn’t Care” That Another Dude Beat Him To It*
> *He'll now have to settle with being the second person in the US to own the Nintendo Switch.*
> Feb 17th, 2017
> wait in line for an entire month to be the very first customer to buy a Nintendo Switch from the company’s New York store, with him being nearly only two weeks away from achieving his goal. Unfortunately his plan has been scuppered this week, after it was revealed that a retailer had accidentally sent out a Nintendo Switch to one of its customers, ensuring that CaptainNintendoDude wouldn’t be the first guy to get his hands on the console
> ...


That guy has problems. lol

I find it interesting that there's a sexy ad below the article and it's claimed to be "terrible" (_Take a look at the Worst Gaming Ads Ever below_ -- most of them are great ).


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 18, 2017)

ROTFL, is this is real, Nintendo must be reeeeaaaally butthurt right now.
They just can't seem to catch a break. I mean, this is what? The seventh leak of something Nintendo related? Lol.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 18, 2017)

http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-takes-back-switch-system-from-person-who-obtained-it-early/

Serves him right! He should've just been quiet about it and Nintendo wouldn't have known.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 18, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Serves him right! He should've just been quiet about it and Nintendo wouldn't have known.



But then he wouldn't have gotten his 10 minutes of fame on the internet.
Still, why even take it back, Ninty? Just give up and admit it: You just can't fucking do something right to save your life.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> But then he wouldn't have gotten his 10 minutes of fame on the internet.
> Still, why even take it back, Ninty? Just give up and admit it: You just can't fucking do something right to save your life.


They didn't take it back, they asked for it back and the dude knew it was stolen so he gave it to them.  I don't see how Nintendo did anything wrong here.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 19, 2017)

Xzi said:


> They didn't take it back, they asked for it back and the dude knew it was stolen so he gave it to them.  I don't see how Nintendo did anything wrong here.


Ah, the article made it sound like Ninty went straight at his home, broke down the door, held him at gunpoint and demanted the console back.
But maybe I just read it wrong. Maybe.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Ah, the article made it sound like Ninty went straight at his home, broke down the door, held him at gunpoint and demanted the console back.
> But maybe I just read it wrong. Maybe.


It wasn't even Nintendo directly but a third party that contacted him on their behalf.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 19, 2017)

change topic to nintendo switch stolen in the wild!


----------



## retrofan_k (Feb 19, 2017)

This is why you should never broadcast anything like this to the public eye and keep it to yourself, as 15 mins of internet fame could cause 15 hours of being detained at a Police Station and other issues that could ensue.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2017)

I can't believe stuff like this happens to people stupid enough to just give it back.
That's the dumbest thing i've ever heard.
Either ask for a refund (at the absolute minimum), or tell them to screw off. Wasn't his fault he got it early, and with no game it's not like it really matters. It's just a paperweight until launch.

He should've kept it to himself or sold it. Simple as that. Also when you leak crap like that don't make it so damn obvious...it isn't at all worth the e-fame to brag on your neogaf account like a dumbass. Coulda made bank but instead he just made an ass of himself.


----------



## retrofan_k (Feb 19, 2017)

Exactly, keep it to yourself or make a fat profit selling that on privately, cash-in-hand, no questions asked, instead of having brains of a rocking horse.


----------



## ViRGE (Feb 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Either ask for a refund (at the absolute minimum)


It's stolen property, so Nintendo never got paid for it. The only person to get a refund from is the person who sold it to him, whom I doubt has the money anymore.

(Legally, stolen property can be confiscated at any time, otherwise owners would have to buy stuff stolen from them in the first place...)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 19, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> But then he wouldn't have gotten his 10 minutes of fame on the internet.
> Still, why even take it back, Ninty? Just give up and admit it: You just can't fucking do something right to save your life.


He either had to give it back or be sued. That's what happens to wanting 15mins of fame.



Xzi said:


> It wasn't even Nintendo directly but a third party that contacted him on their behalf.


So like a bailiff.



retrofan_k said:


> Exactly, keep it to yourself or make a fat profit selling that on privately, cash-in-hand, no questions asked, instead of having brains of a rocking horse.


Yeah, that's a no-brainer, I'd have done that and then effectively get the Pro Controller and games for free by using that money on them.



ViRGE said:


> It's stolen property, so Nintendo never got paid for it. The only person to get a refund from is the person who sold it to him, whom I doubt has the money anymore.
> 
> (Legally, stolen property can be confiscated at any time, otherwise owners would have to buy stuff stolen from them in the first place...)


It could be stolen or just an early shipment that should've been locked up until the release day. Dude's screwed up and considering he didn't get sued, he got off easily.


----------



## smf (Feb 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I can't believe stuff like this happens to people stupid enough to just give it back.
> That's the dumbest thing i've ever heard.



Knowingly receiving stolen property is a criminal offence. If you didn't know it was stolen then you still have no legal claim over the property & so you don't get to keep it.
You have to recover the money that you lost from the person that you bought it from.

You could try to front it out and ask for proof that it was stolen, but it sounds like they have a pretty water tight case if they have identified the thieves.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 19, 2017)

smf said:


> You have to recover the money that you lost from the person that you bought it from.


It was a non-legal purchase so getting his money might not happen unless the seller is willing to give it back or he gets backup.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 19, 2017)

seller won't be giving no $ back they in bigger trouble than he is they gonna need the $


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 19, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> If we have switchax before the release date, im dead


If no one has noticed, its boot sequence feels too much like Android. One the Nintendo logo, which must be the bootloader, then disappears. Then the boot logo, the switch logo. Undoubtedly this is running an Android ROM. This'll be far too easy to hack, and with USB C, we can debug from a command line or adb from a PC. Hell, there might be a recovery partition.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2017)

So, he didn't know it was stolen until afterwards. Well, it would be funny if he did get a console or money back. After all these people saying he shouldn't.


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 19, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> If no one has noticed, its boot sequence feels too much like Android. One the Nintendo logo, which must be the bootloader, then disappears. Then the boot logo, the switch logo. Undoubtedly this is running an Android ROM. This'll be far too easy to hack, and with USB C, we can debug from a command line or adb from a PC. Hell, there might be a recovery partition.


But apparently it is an os made only by nintendo but sure if it is on android, hacking it will be a piece of cake xD
but yeah even the system seting and ui feel like android
but maybe it only feel like it and nothing else


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 19, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> If no one has noticed, its boot sequence feels too much like Android. One the Nintendo logo, which must be the bootloader, then disappears. Then the boot logo, the switch logo. Undoubtedly this is running an Android ROM. This'll be far too easy to hack, and with USB C, we can debug from a command line or adb from a PC. Hell, there might be a recovery partition.



Mario Run on the Switch! Whoo! 



KingVamp said:


> So, he didn't know it was stolen until afterwards. Well, it would be funny if he did get a console or money back. After all these people saying he shouldn't.


The whole 'I knew I bought a stolen goods' seems like an excuse to make the wound not feel as hurtful because all the while before Nintendo got its bailiffs to do the job, he was bragging on the web about how he got the Switch early.

He should have sold it, either for double or triple and then use that on the Switch and its games/accessories. I guess he valued more having 15mins of fame.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm guessing the OS is either completly custom build or based on FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

It got stolen, and dipshit NeoGaf OP bought it
"I-I got it from a store"
Later makes up story about getting it taken away
_Admits to fucking stealing it because Gaffers are retards
_
Man I wish I had the screenshots that thread was a mess.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> It got stolen, and dipshit NeoGaf OP bought it
> "I-I got it from a store"
> Later makes up story about getting it taken away
> _Admits to fucking stealing it because Gaffers are retards
> ...


The neogaf thread still exists. Why are you using past tense? Where did he admit to stealing it? 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1344759


----------



## tivanh (Feb 20, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'm guessing the OS is either completly custom build or based on FreeBSD.



Ahoy aye jack tar,  Unix, linux, bsd, call it what you will, it will surely be rooted there. The os may have some incorporation from the nvidia team if they were cost cutting and packaging their deal with the hardware. That would be a bad move by them but not for the end user. If x marks the spot there be some wet pipes, yo-ho-ho.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Other than the video, the person is being deceptive. It's a non consistent story from start but people want to believe the bits they choose. Forget the story and enjoy the videos.

Anyone online is traceable full stop. Most places with public internet like a library have video surveillance etc so there is no escape if the reason they want you is worth it to them. There is no ifs, buts, maybes. Tor, dark web anonymity is all rubbish. The only anonymity is a lan or offline.

If your online, they know who and where you are if they want bad enough. On top of ip, service provider and their 7yr log of all ips, mac addresses, spoofing etc,  the person actually gave freely a good partial mug shot more than once and other details if you look closely.

One could say 'GAF' thought [email protected]#$$%^&**. But we all know what thought done impulsively, thought thought he farted but really shat himself and had to check his duds. Good luck to 'GAF' and hey, anyone of us would have had a wave of paranoia sit it after the manic impulsiveness induced by his experience had calmed down and in then checking our duds get changed and deny shitting ourselves to our friends.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry for the double, i mean, now triple post . Really though i forget and am sorry if someone has the lacking to get upset by it. More sorry for their lacking though for them and secondly that i caused it to invoke into their head space. I don't really get the issue either as it seems to not be needed on alot of forums much busier than this but i do respect it. Its not my house and i respect the rules of the house i enter when i remember their rules.


----------



## WiiuGold (Feb 20, 2017)

He didn't give it back !! They came to get it . They had a warrant.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 21, 2017)

You know, if I did receive a gaming system early due to a store breaking street dates or some kind of shipping error on part of the store, i wouldn't say anything until after the official release. I wouldn't want to be accused of stealing, incase some were stolen. I have received games early from two different stores i ordered from in the past. It's not unusual in the US. Anyways, i would never buy a system like this guy did. It's soooo shady and he's lucky he didn't get robbed or worse.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 23, 2017)

lol, the whole story was that he got it from a seller who broke street date, (like how what happened with FFXV) Kinda-ish?
even tho it was leaked out early, seeing the UI and Mii maker/Avatar screens is a nice "sneak preview" lol.


----------



## Shawnj (Feb 24, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> If no one has noticed, its boot sequence feels too much like Android. One the Nintendo logo, which must be the bootloader, then disappears. Then the boot logo, the switch logo. Undoubtedly this is running an Android ROM. This'll be far too easy to hack, and with USB C, we can debug from a command line or adb from a PC. Hell, there might be a recovery partition.


Nintendo would never be stupid enough to base their console off of Android and expect it not to be hacked- it's probably a proprietary OS which is themed like Android.


----------



## Blue (Feb 24, 2017)

NBAs now have recieved their Nintendo Switch.


----------

